# VW Corrado Paint Correction sealed with Bouncers Capture the rapture wax



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

One from much earlier in the year, a paint correction detail on this late model VW Corrado at our Gosport Unit.

The car was subject to our usual detailing process ie wash wheels, APC the nooks and crannies, snow foam with Bubbly Jubbly, rinse, wash with TBM etc etc.



















Artdeshine clay cloth



ha, looking a lot better just for a wash and clay! No bright lights mask a whole world of pain!













Went straight for the throat with the Scholl S3 GOLD and yellow Meguairs soft buff pads.

Early days

















Cutting with Scholl S3 Gold, followed by Filler Killer wipe downs, Menz 85RE with Blue 3m waffle and/or Scholl S40 and the same pad. Filler Killer wipe down and light check before moving on.











Natural light check (next victim waiting in the wings!)



No wax yet, just polish polish polish polish







Time for Bouncers Capture The Rapture! I've used this on my own Clio, the R26R and an Evo XI and its sooooo durable and glossy.





Plastic bits





Interior underway



All done, enjoy the afters:

















Off she goes, next!



Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Nice work!

Great driver's car, the Corrado too...:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nico1970 said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Great driver's car, the Corrado too...:thumb:


Thankyou!
Yes apparently it is. The owner told me to take it for a blast, but sadly it was done when he said that so there was no way I wanted even a spec of dirt on it so I declined!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

It is a great drivers car - think MK2 Golf GTi but better handling! And one vehicle I sadly never got around to actually owning, despite driving quite a few  A stunning example, now with the gloss it deserves. Lovely finish! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yet again guys great work.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Great job as usual.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great job that on a lovely example of a true classic.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Keeping busy me "old" mate,nice turn around.:thumb:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice Old Skool VAG


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly matey, when cars all looked different and were made of steel, not tin foil, like most of todays.


----------



## marko343 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice job!!!

Had one of these in red back in the late 90's, loved it:thumb:


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Gorgeous car!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Rare to see one on a p plate


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

VAG-hag said:


> Rare to see one on a p plate


Yes literally one of, if not; the very last of them. 
1 owner from new.


----------



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely,

really wish I had kept mine....


----------

